
Silicon Valley Wants to Be Destroyed by Aliens - Pharmakon
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2019/03/silicon-valley-monument-sign-techs-weakness/584560/
======
HNLurker2
Recently just seeing how history repeat(1). You can draw the parallel between
Florence and silicon Valley. Florence changed how art looks, Galileo changed
paradigm with Copernican principle. Math, sculpture, construction and
architecture built just in 15th century with great marble.

It was there a chicken and egg problem too: Florence was the heart of Italy
which was the heart of the Roman Empire. Half of the world painting and
achievements in peak of human creative comes from Italy, and half of those
come from Florence.

Like the counter-culture in the 60's (because of war). The same happened in
Florence because of the plague people created their
counterculture:[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black_Death](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black_Death)

Same with silicon Valley , it's the heart of The united state (today Roman
Empire). Silicon Valley is filled with smart people and rich people. Florence
was rich with wealthy people and great artist: Dante, Michaelangelo etc. Who
were also even burried there. We can conclude that Silicon Valley will be
remember for its contemporaries: wozniak-steve jobs, Hewlett-Packard etc.

(1)[http://www.paulgraham.com/cities.html](http://www.paulgraham.com/cities.html)

------
masonic
'That’s why the San Jose City Council will consider a proposal this month to
launch a design competition for a landmark “that symbolizes its power and
reach...”'

They _already bought one_ , in 1994, paying the present equivalent of $860,000
for it: the cast stone statue of Queztcoatl[0] that looks like a dogpile,
which now resides at the edge of the Plaza... and even displaced the
Firefighters' Memorial in the process.

[0] [https://www.atlasobscura.com/places/quetzalcoatl-
sculpture-p...](https://www.atlasobscura.com/places/quetzalcoatl-sculpture-
park-god)

